# Paph. randsii



## lori.b (May 9, 2022)

I haven't posted anything for a while but am excited to see my Paph. randsii coming into bloom for the first time since I acquired it as a seedling in 2016. There are a total of six blooms opening on the inflorescence. I've been growing it intermediate to warm and bright with waterings twice a week. The spike took a very long time to develop and the flowers are taking an equally long time to open.


----------



## Paphluvr (May 9, 2022)

Very nice, a species that is rarely seen. Nice flower count.


----------



## tnyr5 (May 9, 2022)

Congrats! Shame you're not in the US, that's pollen I'd love to put to use lol


----------



## GuRu (May 10, 2022)

Lovely Paph. randsii and a flower count of 6 seems to be very good, at least in my eyes.


----------



## dodidoki (May 10, 2022)

Wonderful!Can you post a whole plant pic, please?


----------



## Martin (May 10, 2022)

Thanks for sharing! Such a rare sight!


----------



## Murray F (May 10, 2022)

One of the great orchids. Not often seen but never forgotten


----------



## lori.b (May 10, 2022)

dodidoki said:


> Wonderful!Can you post a whole plant pic, please?


Thank you. I'll post another picture when all the blooms are fully open and will include one of the whole plant too. (Hopefully in a few more days......)


----------



## lori.b (May 10, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> Congrats! Shame you're not in the US, that's pollen I'd love to put to use lol


What? No first date? LOL. Yes it is a shame that the border is such a barrier because I don't know the first thing about taking pollen from my orchids and I don't think I'd want to experiment with this one.


----------



## JimNJ (May 10, 2022)

Very nice - looks like I was more then we’ll worth the wait. Can’t wait to see when they’re all open. May I ask where the seedlings were from?


----------



## JimNJ (May 10, 2022)

looks like it was more than worth the wait


----------



## rdlsreno (May 10, 2022)

Excellent job!!!!! I always had difficulty growing better yet bloom Paph. randsii even when I was still living in the Philippines. I remember seeing them flowering with up to 12 or more per spike on big plants.


----------



## lori.b (May 10, 2022)

JimNJ said:


> Very nice - looks like I was more then we’ll worth the wait. Can’t wait to see when they’re all open. May I ask where the seedlings were from?


Thank you. The seedling came from a somewhat local nursery, Forestview Gardens, along with a number of other seedlings that turned out to be excellent plants. Unfortunately they closed their business about a year into the pandemic.


----------



## Paphman910 (May 10, 2022)

That is a nice Paph randsii that you got. I also got one randsii from Forestview Garden in 2011 and still waiting for it to flower!


----------



## tnyr5 (May 10, 2022)

lori.b said:


> What? No first date? LOL. Yes it is a shame that the border is such a barrier because I don't know the first thing about taking pollen from my orchids and I don't think I'd want to experiment with this one.





Oh that's easy. If you only wish to collect pollen and not set a pod, just remove the capsules circled in red when the flower starts to fade & put them in a little container in the fridge. They'll keep for 18 months.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 10, 2022)

Very well done. Very envious.


----------



## BrucherT (May 10, 2022)

Love to see the whole plant.


----------



## lori.b (May 10, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> View attachment 34261
> 
> 
> Oh that's easy. If you only wish to collect pollen and not set a pod, just remove the capsules circled in red when the flower starts to fade & put them in a little container in the fridge. They'll keep for 18 months.


Hmm, well that's not the rocket science I thought it would be. I can probably manage that. Perhaps I can find someone in Canada who could put the pollen to good use before the 18 months are up. Thank you for the tutorial.


----------



## lori.b (May 10, 2022)

BrucherT said:


> Love to see the whole plant.


Working on it........just need hubby to free up some time as he's the photographer in the family!


----------



## lori.b (May 10, 2022)

Paphman910 said:


> That is a nice Paph randsii that you got. I also got one randsii from Forestview Garden in 2011 and still waiting for it to flower!


Gosh, you're more patient than I am! That's a long time but it'll be worth the wait when it does bloom. I should warn you that just when you think the plant is mature enough to send up a bud it'll send out a new growth instead. Hang in there.


----------



## lori.b (May 10, 2022)

rdlsreno said:


> Excellent job!!!!! I always had difficulty growing better yet bloom Paph. randsii even when I was still living in the Philippines. I remember seeing them flowering with up to 12 or more per spike on big plants.


Wow, that must have been an incredible sight! I sure hope I can keep this one going well enough to have that many flowers on a spike.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 11, 2022)

Gorgeous!

How big is the plant?


----------



## lori.b (May 11, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> How big is the plant?


Thank you Leslie. The plant has a 21" leaf span and is in a 5" pot.


----------



## rdlsreno (May 11, 2022)

Here is a picture by Olaf Gruss of a jungle collected plant when he described and named the species. They are huge plants.


----------



## Paphman910 (May 11, 2022)

lori.b said:


> Gosh, you're more patient than I am! That's a long time but it'll be worth the wait when it does bloom. I should warn you that just when you think the plant is mature enough to send up a bud it'll send out a new growth instead. Hang in there.



I got the seedling from them and it was under 2 inch leafspan! It is a real slow grower. Right now I have a compot of randsii and they are faster growing than the one from Forestview.


----------



## dodidoki (May 11, 2022)

rdlsreno said:


> Here is a picture by Olaf Gruss of a jungle collected plant when he described and named the species. They are huge plants.View attachment 34271


Oh, my God....I have a 25 cm ls plant, 3 years old....far-far from bs size....☹☹☹


----------



## Greenpaph (May 11, 2022)

Lovely


----------



## lori.b (May 11, 2022)

rdlsreno said:


> Here is a picture by Olaf Gruss of a jungle collected plant when he described and named the species. They are huge plants.View attachment 34271


Now THAT is one huge plant! Look how thick the flower spike is. Amazing! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## lori.b (May 11, 2022)

Paphman910 said:


> I got the seedling from them and it was under 2 inch leafspan! It is a real slow grower. Right now I have a compot of randsii and they are faster growing than the one from Forestview.


Mine was small too but I don't think it was that small. Too bad I didn't take a picture of it at the time. I hope yours will eventually pick up the pace and get growing for you.


----------



## JimNJ (May 12, 2022)

rdlsreno said:


> Here is a picture by Olaf Gruss of a jungle collected plant when he described and named the species. They are huge plants.View attachment 34271


I’ve seen the photos of smallish plants in bloom as well as this monster … is it that they can bloom even when small or or these different varieties?


----------



## SlipperKing (May 15, 2022)

Beautiful markings and congrats on your culture attention.


----------



## tnyr5 (May 15, 2022)

JimNJ said:


> I’ve seen the photos of smallish plants in bloom as well as this monster … is it that they can bloom even when small or or these different varieties?


Different varieties (sort of). If memory serves, there was talk of naming the plants like the one above Paph randsii var. giganteum at one point. There's a smallish one which blooms on a 15-18in plant with a typical multifloral paph flower count (3-6), and the giant version you see above. The smaller one is more common in captivity. It's also possible that by breeding the collected runty plants, we selected for the small strain ourselves lol.


----------



## Paphman910 (May 15, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> Different varieties (sort of). If memory serves, there was talk of naming the plants like the one above Paph randsii var. giganteum at one point. There's a smallish one which blooms on a 15-18in plant with a typical multifloral paph flower count (3-6), and the giant version you see above. The smaller one is more common in captivity. It's also possible that by breeding the collected runty plants, we selected for the small strain ourselves lol.


 The randsii that I flowered many years ago had 10 flowers on first blooming seedling and the leafspan was close to 4 feet leafspan and the flower spike was about 5 feet in height. Could not keep it so I sold it!


----------



## lori.b (May 15, 2022)

As promised, here are some updated photos of the entire plant taken today. The plant is growing in a 5" pot.


----------



## gego (May 16, 2022)

Wow!!! Congratulations. Such a hard species to grow. Mine is growing so so slow. My wish is to bring this species back to the Phils. along with anitum. Please try to self it or find another fast growing plant. I will difinitely buy a few flasks. You have a good grower and the flower has exceptional color.


----------



## dodidoki (May 16, 2022)

Oh my God!!!!Many-many thanks for sharing!!!Can I ask about "few" things???First is ls. Second is potting mix.Next is about feeding.Fertilizer type( with ingredients), mode, concentration( exact measurments, uS or ppm). Foliar feeding or by roots?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 16, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> Different varieties (sort of). If memory serves, there was talk of naming the plants like the one above Paph randsii var. giganteum at one point. There's a smallish one which blooms on a 15-18in plant with a typical multifloral paph flower count (3-6), and the giant version you see above. The smaller one is more common in captivity. It's also possible that by breeding the collected runty plants, we selected for the small strain ourselves lol.


Captivity lol.


----------



## Tom-DE (May 24, 2022)

Very uncommon these days...Very nice!


----------



## NEslipper (May 24, 2022)

It looks very happy, thanks for sharing!


----------



## BrucherT (May 25, 2022)

lori.b said:


> View attachment 34429
> View attachment 34430
> View attachment 34431
> 
> As promised, here are some updated photos of the entire plant taken today. The plant is growing in a 5" pot.


Love yours. Sad if none of the big ones still spread out over benches.


----------

